# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Λογαριθμικες fm!!!

## tsakmaki

Παιδια, γεια σας και παλι!! Να σας ρωτησω κατι? Μπορω να φτιαξω colinear με 2 λογαριθμικες στα fm? Οπως γινεται και με τα διπολα? Επισης μπορω με αυτον τον τροπο να δωσω δυο διαφορετικες κατευθυνσεις? Αληθεια ειναι πολυ κατευθυντικες? Σε ποσες μοιρες γωνια αποδιδει?
Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## tsakmaki

Επισης οι 5/8 ποσα dbd εχουν απολαβη? Μπορω να βρω μια με 5-6 dbd? H να φτιαξω colinear me 2 5/8?

----------


## FM1

Φίλε Τsakmaki σε groundplane κεραία δεν σκέφτεσαι τίποτα???...για δές εδώ:    http://www.hamuniverse.com/2metergp.html

----------


## tsakmaki

Μπα, οχι γιατι η ground plane βγαζει πολυ ματι και δεν σηκωνει ισχυ, ουτε απολαβη εχει? Οποτε λεω για τις αλλες 2!!

----------


## radioamateur

tsakmaki η ground plane βγάζει μάτι; :eek!: Μπορείς να τεκμηριώσεις αυτό που λες;Τότε η λογαριθμική σε διάταξη collinear περνάει απαρατήτηρη; :Brick wall: 
Μήπως ισχύει το αντίστροφο;

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω. Η ground plane πόση ισχύ μπορεί να αντέξει γιατί θέλω να την κάνω δώρο σε έναν φίλο.... Είναι με ένα κατακόρυφο στοιχείο και 8 στοιχεία απο κάτω με γωνία 45 μοιρών. Αγορασμένη το 1984.... Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Γιώργος

----------


## electron

> Καλημέρα έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω. Η ground plane πόση ισχύ μπορεί να αντέξει γιατί θέλω να την κάνω δώρο σε έναν φίλο.
> Γιώργος



Γιώργο το πόσο θα αντέξει η gp εξαρτάται καθαρά από την διατομή των στοιχείων αλλά και το τι κάθοδο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Αυτό είναι γενικός κανόνας για όλες τι κεραιές.

----------


## tsakmaki

Οντως radioamateur, εχεις δικιο. Δικο μου το λαθος!!
Παντως καλη κεραιουλα φαινεται!!!

----------


## ReFas

> καλημέρα έχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω. η ground plane πόση ισχύ μπορεί να αντέξει γιατί θέλω να την κάνω δώρο σε έναν φίλο.... είναι με ένα κατακόρυφο στοιχείο και 8 στοιχεία απο κάτω με γωνία 45 μοιρών. αγορασμένη το 1984.... σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> γιώργος



Tο πρόβλημα είναι με τον κονεκτορ, αν είναι τύπου UHF τοτε θα έλεγα το πολύ 400βατ τα ίδια και για καλώδιο RG213, απο εκεί και πάνω θα αρχίζει να ζεσταίνεται πολύ, αν ήταν τύπου n τότε το μάξιμουμ που δίνεται, περίπου 800 με 1KW δηλαδή.

----------


## radioamateur

> Οντως radioamateur, εχεις δικιο. Δικο μου το λαθος!!
> Παντως καλη κεραιουλα φαινεται!!!



Όχι απλά καλή...
Μιλάμε για 7 db καθαρά... τουλάχιστον κέντρο μπάντας
Δες σχετικό κείμενο:

http://www.is0grb.it/antenne/log_periodica_fm/index.htm

----------


## tsakmaki

δεν ειναι ομως κατευθυντικες οι λογαριθμικες?
θελω να πω αν εχω μια μεγαλη θεα μπροστα μου θα την καλυψει η μονο εκει που την εχω γυρισει?

----------


## electron

> δεν ειναι ομως κατευθυντικες οι λογαριθμικες?
> θελω να πω αν εχω μια μεγαλη θεα μπροστα μου θα την καλυψει η μονο εκει που την εχω γυρισει?



ναι είναι κατευθυντηκές γι αυτό και έχουν μεγάλο λόγο απολαβής.

----------


## radioamateur

> Όχι απλά καλή...
> Μιλάμε για 7 db καθαρά... τουλάχιστον κέντρο μπάντας
> Δες σχετικό κείμενο:
> 
> http://www.is0grb.it/antenne/log_periodica_fm/index.htm



Γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να δημιουργήσω το σπείρωμα σε συμπαγή ράβδο αλουμινίου 4-5 mm για να βιδώσω τα στοιχεία πάνω στο boom;
Τι εργαλείο πρέπει να προμηθευτώ;

----------


## jeik

Εχω δει σε καταστημα σιδηρικων τετοιες ραβδους μονοκοματες ολοκληρες με σπειρωμα ,ειναι  και  ανοξειδωτες , δεν θυμαμαι μηκος.Δεν πειραζει που θα εχει ολο σπειρωμα , ετσι ειναι και του Ιταλου.

Ποσο μηκος λεει για καθε στοιχειο ? 

Αν βαλουμε μεχρι τα 8 στοιχεια ειμαστε αραγε μεχρι τους 108 ? θεωρω  περιτα  τα  4  τελευταια  για  απο  κει  και  πανω.

Συντονιζει σε ολη την μπαντα χωρις στασιμα ? τι καταλαβες ?
γιατι απο ιταλικα μεσανυχτα.

----------


## jeik

Μαλιστα  ειναι  τελειως  πιο  απλο   να  βρεις  ολοκληρες  ραβδους  παρα  να  αγορασεις  ''κολαουζο'' (ετσι  λεμε  το  εργαλειο)  τετοιας  διατομης  και  να  κανεις  σε  μια-μια  σπειρωμα.

----------


## Πέτροs

Εμείs μπορούμε νά τήν κάνουμε καλύτερη από τούs Ιταλούs ωs εξήs.
Παίρνουμε τό εξήs σωληνάκι αλουμινίου,φ10,μέ 2 χιλ πάχοs, αυτό ειναι τό στοιχείο τό οποίο κόβουμε στό μήκοs πού θέλουμε,στήν μία του ακρη
μεγαλώνουμε λίγο τήν τρύπα μέ ενα τρυπανάκι φ7,5 σέ βάθοs 1 εκατοστό
στήν τρύπα πού δημιουργούμε βάζουμε ενα παξιμάδι φ 7,5 καί το χτυπάμε
μέ ενα ζούμπα νά κατεβεί 1 εκατοστό κατόπιν μέ ενα σφυράκι χτυπάμε τό 
χείλοs τού αλουμινίου δεξιά αριστερά ωστε νά εγκλωβίσουμε τό παξιμάδι.
Μετά παίρνουμε τό τετράγωνο αλουμίνιο καί τού κάνουμε μία διαμπέρη 
τρύπα στό σημείο πού θά μπεί το στοίχειο μέ τρυπάνι φ 4,5, τήν τρύπα
στήν μία μεριά τού τετραγώνου τήν ανοίγουμε μέ τρυπάνι φ 10, περνάμε
 τό στοιχείο μέσα καί βιδώνουμε από τήν αλλη πλευρά....
Ακολουθούν φωτό...

----------


## kostas30

για να ανοιξεις σπειρωμα πανω στην βεργα θελεις  φιλιερα για να ανοιξεις σπειρωμα πανω στο μπουμ εφοσον εχεις ανοιξει πρωτα τρυπα θελεις κολαουζο. :Wink:

----------


## jeik

ωχ   :Confused1:  το ''κολαουζο'' που  ειπα  εγω  τι  ειναι ? γραψτε  λαθος ,

 φιλε πετρο καλη η τεχνικη σου .

Εγω εχω προβλημα με την ευρεση αλουμινιου , αν υπηρχε στον τοπο μου καπως ετσι θα κατασκευαζοταν , αλλα οπως ειμαι με βολευει αν βρω απευθειας αυτες τις ατσαλοβεργες.

Τα μηκη των στοιχειων για το παχος που παραθετει αυτος ποια ειναι ?

----------


## Notios38

επειδη ετυχε να εχω μια ιταλικη  στα χερια μου aldena log 8 elem βαζει μεσα στα στοιχεια ενα κοματι συμπαγη  και του ανοιγει σπειρωμα Μ4 ...προσοχη στις βιδες  μονο μπρουτζινες ...οχι  ΙΝΟΧ ..σε δυο χρονια  ειχαν διαβρωθει .....χαμηλο SWR σε ολη την μπαντα  αλλα θελει  σωστη  στερεωση  στο ιστο...καλη επιτυχια SV9  XANIA

----------


## jeik

> επειδη ετυχε να εχω μια ιταλικη στα χερια μου aldena log 8 elem βαζει μεσα στα στοιχεια ενα κοματι συμπαγη και του ανοιγει σπειρωμα Μ4 ...προσοχη στις βιδες μονο μπρουτζινες ...οχι ΙΝΟΧ ..σε δυο χρονια ειχαν διαβρωθει .....χαμηλο SWR σε ολη την μπαντα αλλα θελει σωστη στερεωση στο ιστο...καλη επιτυχια SV9 XANIA



2   χρονια  ????    βρε   ας  αντεξει  καμια  μερα  για  δοκιμες  και  αν  ειναι  καλη  χαλαλι  της .

----------


## radioamateur

Notios38 μπορεις σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τι στάσιμα έχεις στη μπάντα με αυτη την κεραία και αν σε γενικές γραμμές έχεις μείνεις ευχαριστημένος;
Ετσι θα απαντήσω και στον jeik...γιατι το σχέδιο πολυ ιδανικά μας τα περιγράφει....
Ευχαριστω επισης τους Πετρο & τον Κωστα για τη βοήθεια στο μηχανικό μέρος.

----------


## jeik

Η  αληθεια  ειναι  οτι  με  ατσαλοβεργες  θα  γονατισει  το  βοοm  αλλα  τελος  παντων , δοκιμη  να  γινει .

----------


## ReFas

Καλημέρα σας...
Δημήτρη η βέργα με σπείρωμα σε ολο το μήκος της λέγεται *ντίζα.* Ετσι την ζητάς.
Το *κολαούζο* μοιάζει με τα τρυπάνια και είναι για να ανοίγουμε σπειρώματα μέσα σε τρύπες, ενώ η *φιλιέρα* είναι για να ανοίγουμε σπειρώματα στην εξωτερική πλευρά.
Η φιλιέρα μοιάζει με ρουλεμάν που μέσα στη τρύπα έχει "λεπίδες" που κόβουν το σπείρωμα γυρνώντας την.
Αν ρωτήσεις σε καταστημα που τα πουλάνε θα σου πουν περισσότερα.

----------


## Notios38

γεια σου συναδελφε..απο το ΒΟΟΚ της ΑLDENA την δινει SWR 1.1-1.4 σε ολη την μπαντα  αλλα δεν εχει ιδιας διαμετρου στοιχεια...τα μακρια ειναι Φ16 και τα κοντα φ12 και φ10  τροφοδοτουμενη απο μπροστα με 7/16 βυσμα..

----------


## jeik

> Καλημέρα σας...
> Δημήτρη η βέργα με σπείρωμα σε ολο το μήκος της λέγεται *ντίζα.* Ετσι την ζητάς.
> Το *κολαούζο* μοιάζει με τα τρυπάνια και είναι για να ανοίγουμε σπειρώματα μέσα σε τρύπες, ενώ η *φιλιέρα* είναι για να ανοίγουμε σπειρώματα στην εξωτερική πλευρά.
> Η φιλιέρα μοιάζει με ρουλεμάν που μέσα στη τρύπα έχει "λεπίδες" που κόβουν το σπείρωμα γυρνώντας την.
> Αν ρωτήσεις σε καταστημα που τα πουλάνε θα σου πουν περισσότερα.



Ναι  τα  εχω  δει  και  τα  δυο , ειδικα  τη  φιλιερα  απο  μικρος  που  φτιαχνανε  τα  ''πασα''  οι  υδραυλικοι    στις  σωληνες  :Rolleyes: ,
απλως  δεν  θυμομουνα  τις  ονομασιες  , tnks.

Τωρα  βεβαια  αν  παω  σε  καναν  ασχετο  θα  με  στειλει  σε  ποδηλαταδικο  για  ντιζα  !!!! :Lol:   :Lol: 

Αλλα  οπως  βλεπω  τις  λεπτομερειες  περι  διαμετρων  κλπ  μαλλον  θα  αγοραζα   ετοιμη  .

----------


## tsakmaki

Παιδια, καλησπερα και παλι!!!

Λοιπον, θελω να ρωτησω τα εξης πραγματα για αυτου του ειδους τις κεραιες.

Γενικα, χρησιμοποιει καποιος εδω, λογαριθμικη. Ποια ειναι η συμπεριφορα τους? Μοιαζουν με τηλεορασεις (δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινονται ευκολα?)

Αν την γυρισουμε προς ενα βουνο (π.χ. Υμηττος στην Αθηνα), θα ακουστει περαν της κατευθυνσης που κανει, λογω του οτι θα κανει ανακλαση το βουνο?

Εχει 7 dbd απολαβη οπως λεγεται? 

Αν π.χ. την γυρισω προς μια περιοχη, θα ακουστω καμπανα στην περιοχη που σημαδευω?

Με 300 watt εκπεμπομενη ισχυ (1.500 ακτινοβολουμενη δηλαδη), ενοχλουνται στην περιοχη που σημαδευει οι διπλανοι σταθμοι? Αν ναι, με ποση ισχυ πιστευετε πως δεν θα ενοχλουνται?

Παρεμβολες στις γυρω τηλεορασεις (αν ειναι ψηλοτερα και μακρια απο αλλες κεραιες τηλεορασης) κανει με αυτη την ισχυ?

Με αυτη την ισχυ (300 watt) βγαινει 10 χλμ, τουλαχιστον η και παραπανω?

Γενικα, πως λειτουργουν αυτες οι κεραιες. Οποιος ξερει και μπορει, θα τον παρακαλουσα να μου εξηγησει!!!

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!

----------


## jeik

Γενικα, χρησιμοποιει καποιος εδω, λογαριθμικη. ΟΧΙ

Μοιαζουν με τηλεορασεις (δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινονται ευκολα?) ΝΑΙ

Αν την γυρισουμε προς ενα βουνο (π.χ. Υμηττος στην Αθηνα), θα ακουστει περαν της κατευθυνσης που κανει, λογω του οτι θα κανει ανακλαση το βουνο? ΟΧΙ



Αν π.χ. την γυρισω προς μια περιοχη, θα ακουστω καμπανα στην περιοχη που σημαδευω? ΝΑΙ

Με 300 watt εκπεμπομενη ισχυ (1.500 ακτινοβολουμενη δηλαδη), ενοχλουνται στην περιοχη που σημαδευει οι διπλανοι σταθμοι? ΟΧΙ σε πανω απο 500 μετρα διοτι αυτοι παιζουν με κεραιοσυστηματα και 20 kilowatt 
Αν ναι, με ποση ισχυ πιστευετε πως δεν θα ενοχλουνται? ------

Παρεμβολες στις γυρω τηλεορασεις (αν ειναι ψηλοτερα και μακρια απο αλλες κεραιες τηλεορασης) κανει με αυτη την ισχυ? ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙ

Με αυτη την ισχυ (300 watt) βγαινει 10 χλμ, τουλαχιστον η και παραπανω? ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ

Γενικα, πως λειτουργουν αυτες οι κεραιες. Οποιος ξερει και μπορει, θα τον παρακαλουσα να μου εξηγησει!!! Οσα πιο πολλα στοιχεια εχει τοσο πιο κατευθυνομενη ακτινοβολια εχει , οποτε στελνει μονο προς μια κατευθυνση και δεξια αριστερα ακουγεσαι για τα πανηγηρια , δεν κανει για φυσιολογικη διασπορα του σηματος , χρησιμοποιειται μονο σε περιπτωσεις αναμεταδοτων (επικοινωνια 2 σημειων) , (ΛΙΝΚ).

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γενικα, χρησιμοποιει καποιος εδω, λογαριθμικη. ΟΧΙ
> 
> Μοιαζουν με τηλεορασεις (δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινονται ευκολα?) ΝΑΙ
> 
> Αν την γυρισουμε προς ενα βουνο (π.χ. Υμηττος στην Αθηνα), θα ακουστει περαν της κατευθυνσης που κανει, λογω του οτι θα κανει ανακλαση το βουνο? ΟΧΙ
> 
> 
> 
> Αν π.χ. την γυρισω προς μια περιοχη, θα ακουστω καμπανα στην περιοχη που σημαδευω? ΝΑΙ
> ...



ακριβως ετσι.

τετοια κεραια βαζεις πχ σε ενα βουνο, οταν θελεις να καλυψεις ενα χωριο.
την γυρνας προς τα εκει ... και τερμα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Τωρα μια μικρη εμπειρια από μενα, με τετοια κεραια αλλα στα vhf – τηλεοραση.

  Λοιπον
  Με διπολο οριζοντιο και ισχυ 10 βαττ  στα 4 χιλιομετρα, ειχα πολλα χιονια (η κεραια ληψης ηταν προσανατολισμενη σε μενα.)

  Όταν εβαλα yagi, πηγα πολύ καλυτερα

  Όταν εβαλα λογαριθμικη, ειχα ιδιο σημα με το MEGA με ισχυ μικροτερη των 3 βαττ

----------


## radioamateur

Οι εν λόγω κεραίες είναι φανταστικές αλλά και ογκώδεις.
Δεν τολμώ να κρύψω ότι η τιμή τους εντός Ελλάδος είναι αστρονομική όταν ρώτησα πρόσφατα σε γνωστή εταιρεία.
Άλλοι θα σου πουν ότι χρησιμοποιούνται σε υψηλότερες συχνότητες... μόνο που δεν θα σου πουν ότι με 5,5 κιλά έχεις μια broadband με πραγματική απολαβή που σηκώνει ένα ολόκληρο κιλό.
Στην Ιταλία είναι ιδιαιτέρως δημοφιλείς.
Ανεβάζω και σχετικό αρχείο για όποιον έχει την υπομονή να ασχοληθεί με την κατασκευή

http://free.file-works.com/Download.cfm?c=HacCk9131itC

Το κείμενο είναι στα ιταλικά.

----------


## tsakmaki

Καλησπερα παιδες!!
Λοιπον, βλεπω αυτην εδω!! http://www.telecfe.it/images/antenas/lgprd.pdf και διαβαζω οτι εχει 
H plane ± 45°. 
Αυτο σημαινει οτι θα παει απο εκει που βλεπει 45 μοιρες δεξια και αριστερα? (Μην σας φανει περιεργο αν ειμαι λαθος, δεν γνωριζω τι σημαινει :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: )!!!
Δηλαδη αν σε 90 μοιρες, απ'την ταρατσα μου βλεπω εκει αρκετες περιοχες που καλυπτουν μια αποσταση 5-6 χιλιομετρων με μια ισχυ των 150, θα παει εκει καλα και θα βγαινω σε αυτες τις περιοχες καμπανα? 
Δεξια-αριστερα, δεν θα βγαινω καθολου?
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## tsakmaki

Παιδια, οι λογαριθμικες ειναι μεγαλες κεραιες? Δηλαδη, οι της τηλεορασεως ειναι σε μικρογραφια? Γιατι βλεπω εδω http://www.telecfe.it/images/antenas/lgprd.pdf οτι εχει διαστασεις 2,6*1,6 μετρα. Μπορω να βρω καπου λογαριθμικες, που να ειναι για εκπομπη στα fm, ομως να εχουν το ιδιο μεγεθος με της τηλεορασης???

----------


## weather1967

> Παιδια, οι λογαριθμικες ειναι μεγαλες κεραιες? Δηλαδη, οι της τηλεορασεως ειναι σε μικρογραφια? Γιατι βλεπω εδω http://www.telecfe.it/images/antenas/lgprd.pdf οτι εχει διαστασεις 2,6*1,6 μετρα. Μπορω να βρω καπου λογαριθμικες, που να ειναι για εκπομπη στα fm, ομως να εχουν το ιδιο μεγεθος με της τηλεορασης???



Φίλε Τσακμάκη ο ποιο αρμοδιος να σου απαντηση ειναι ο καλος φιλος Κώστας Γαληνίτης πανω σε αυτα τα θεματα  :Smile: .
Κώστα ενημερωσε δεόντως τον νεαρό φίλο μας ,σχετικα με τις λογαριθμικές κεραιες στα FM ,ευχαριστώ  :Lol:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Φίλε Τσακμάκη ο ποιο αρμοδιος να σου απαντηση ειναι ο καλος φιλος Κώστας Γαληνίτης πανω σε αυτα τα θεματα .
> Κώστα ενημερωσε δεόντως τον νεαρό φίλο μας ,σχετικα με τις λογαριθμικές κεραιες στα FM ,ευχαριστώ



Όχι, αγαπητέ φίλε Δημήτρη, δεν είμαι ..."ο πιο αρμόδιος"!  :Rolleyes: 
Δεν ξέρω πού το πας και τί υπονοείς  :Confused1: , σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.

Όσο για τις *λογοπεριοδικές (logperiodic)* κεραίες, αυτά που (θεωρητικά και γενικά μόνο) γνωρίζω και μπορώ με απλά λόγια να πω, σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον στις κεραίες, είναι: 
Ότι πρόκειται για *κατευθυντικές* κεραίες "τύπου Yagi", αλλά ευρείας περιοχής συχνοτήτων (*broadband*). Με ομάδα πολλών οδηγούμενων στοιχείων, σε μικρή απόσταση μεταξύ τους και με κατάλληλες διαστάσεις, βάσει ορισμένων παραμέτρων σχεδιασμού. Που επιτυγχάνουν απολαβή συγκρίσιμη με μιας Yagi 3 ή 4 στοιχείων (πχ. 6-8 dBd), αλλά ομοιόμορφη σε *ολόκληρη την περιοχή συχνοτήτων*. 
Μοιάζουν με κεραίες τηλεόρασης (ακριβέστερα με... *ψαροκόκκαλο*!), αλλά φυσικά έχουν *μεγάλες* σχετικά διαστάσεις.

----------


## lasenios

Γειά σας ...
έχω δουλέψει τετοια κεραία και μπορω να πω τα εξής
1.το κόστος τους ειναι στην Ελλαδα γυρω στα 600 ευρώ (αναλογα την μάρκα prais, aldenna klp)
2.ειναι περιπου 3,70 σε μακρος (τεραστια) και δεν μπορει να μπεί σε λεπτό ιστό.
3.καταπονούντε παρα πολύ απο τον αέρα(σε βουνα με δυνατούς αέρηδες σπανε συχνά)
4.τα Στασιμα τούς ειναι λίγα.ενδεικτικά αναφέρω στα 500 βαττ 12 επιστρεφομενα.
5.δεν συνιστάται  για ερασιτεχνική χρηση.(βγάζει μάτι)
6.Προς θεού ..μην βαλουμε στο μιαλό μας οτι δεν παιζει προς τα πίσω..παίζει απλα..σε πολυ λιγοτερο ποσοστό απ'οτι μια κυκλική.
7.εχω μια ...απομιμηση της prais, αλουμινένια και πωλειται , αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται.
(οι αγγελιες μπαίνουν αλλού το ξέρω , αλλα μιας και το φερε οι κουβέντα)

----------


## radioamateur

Η τιμή τους στην Ευρώπη είναι αρχίζει από τιμή < 100 ευρώ... Εντός Ελλάδος ζητάνε προφανώς όσα τους λείπουν ... βλέπε τιμή ελληνικού καφέ...

----------


## tsakmaki

Καλησπερα!! Πιστευετε οτι  η εν λογω κεραια: http://www.labelitaly.com/website/akl5n.html θα καλυψει σωστα μια περιοχη γωνιας 60 μοιρων σε αποσταση 10 χιλιομετρων? Ευχαριστω?

----------


## dimitrisg

Αρχικά να πω, ότι η πρώτη κεραία στην οποία αναφέρθηκε το πρώτο μήνυμα έχει μήκος 2.6 μέτρα και έχει κάλυψη οριζόντια 45 μοίρες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μετά τις 45 μοίρες το σήμα πέφτει κατά 3db, δηλαδή ακτινοβολεί το μισό σήμα μετά τις 45 μοίρες. Έχει κέρδος 7db και για να μην έχει κάποιος προβλήματα με "σπασίματα" βάζει μια inox και πιστεύω ότι ησυχάζει.

Η δεύτερη λογαριθμική κεραία έχει 6 db κέρδος και για να υπολογίσει κανείς αν είναι αρκετή για κάλυψη περιοχής 10 χιλιομέτρων, πρέπει να γνωρίζει την ισχύ εκπομπής, την υψομετρική διαφορά πομπού - δέκτη, αν η περιοχή έχει ψηλά κτίρια κ.τλ. Συνήθως για επαγγελματική χρήση ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετή μόνο 1 κεραία!

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλημέρα σας...
> Δημήτρη η βέργα με σπείρωμα σε ολο το μήκος της λέγεται *ντίζα.* Ετσι την ζητάς.
> Το *κολαούζο* μοιάζει με τα τρυπάνια και είναι για να ανοίγουμε σπειρώματα μέσα σε τρύπες, ενώ η *φιλιέρα* είναι για να ανοίγουμε σπειρώματα στην εξωτερική πλευρά.
> Η φιλιέρα μοιάζει με ρουλεμάν που μέσα στη τρύπα έχει "λεπίδες" που κόβουν το σπείρωμα γυρνώντας την.
> Αν ρωτήσεις σε καταστημα που τα πουλάνε θα σου πουν περισσότερα.



 
Που μπορώ να βρω ντίζες αλουμινίου 4 mm για να κατασκευάσω μια λογαριθμική κεραία FM;

----------


## weather1967

> Που μπορώ να βρω ντίζες αλουμινίου 4 mm για να κατασκευάσω μια λογαριθμική κεραία FM;



Στα περισσοτερα καταστηματα που πουλαν βιδες-εργαλεια εχουν ντιζες σιδηρου και ανοξειδωτες ,για ντιζες αλουμινιου δεν γνωριζω αν εχουν σιγουρα ,να υποθεσω σε μαγαζια που πουλανε αλουμινια ισως βρεις

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε weather1967...!!!

Και με την ευκαιρία που στην Αθήνα μπορεί να βρει κανείς λογαριθμικές κεραίες (όχι ιδιοκατασκευές βέβαια) FM 4-5 στοιχείων σε χαμηλή τιμή;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, οι log ειναι ακριβες ακομα και στο ebay.

----------


## radioamateur

Το γνωρίζω Γιώργο.

Στη Ιταλία βρίσκω αλλά με μεταφορικά & έξοδα η τιμή ανεβαίνει αρκετά ...
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι γιατί δεν κατασκευάζονται από ελληνικές βιοτεχνίες κεραιών τηλεόρασης.

Εγώ θα την κατασκευάσω κάποια στιγμή αλλά αν δεν βρω ντίζα αλουμινίου & χρησιμποιήσω σιδήρου θα γίνει βαριά σε πεπόνι. :W00t:  Αυτό θέλω να αποφύγω...

----------


## MacGyver

Δες στο Pr@ktiker έχει ράφι με τέτοια.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Για τι ισχυ την θελεις ?

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν τίθεται θέμα ισχύος.Όμως καλό θα ήταν κατασκευαστεί για ισχύ τουλάχιστον 1 kw.Όσο και αν φαίνεται παράξενο η αντοχή της δεν εξαρτάται από τα μέταλλα αλλά από καλώδιο που θα μπει εσωτερικά και τον κοννέκτορα.
Ποια καλώδιά rf 50 ohm ημισκληρα με διάμετρο 5mm αντέχουν έως ισχύ έως 1 kw και που τα πουλάνε στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα ισχύος.Όμως καλό θα ήταν κατασκευαστεί για ισχύ τουλάχιστον 1 kw.Όσο και αν φαίνεται παράξενο η αντοχή της δεν εξαρτάται από τα μέταλλα αλλά από καλώδιο που θα μπει εσωτερικά και τον κοννέκτορα.
> Ποια καλώδιά rf 50 ohm ημισκληρα με διάμετρο 5mm αντέχουν έως ισχύ έως 1 kw και που τα πουλάνε στην Ελλάδα;



Δημητρη μην το λες αυτο
Μια κεραια που παιζει εως 200 watt, κατασκευαζεται πολυ πιο ευκολα.

*Τωρα για το καλωδιο, ecoflex 10,* αντεχει εως 1,2 kwatt, κοστιζει 3 ευρω το μετρο, και σε προσωπικη δοκιμη στα 10 μετρα, με δυο Ν κονεκτορες, εχανε το 10 % της ισχυος. Στο ιδιο τεστ τα 15μ. του 213, εχαναν το 33% της ισχυος)
Το Ecoflex 10 το δοκιμασα εως 1,5 kw, και για 5 ωρες δεν ειχε προβλημα
To παχος του, ειναι 14,6 mm

Στα 7,3 mm, παιζει το aircell 7, που αντεχει 600 watt.

Mε τοσο χαμηλη διαμετρο, θα πρεπει να κανεις συμβιβασμους στην ισχυ

----------


## radioamateur

Βάσει του σχεδίου http://www.is0grb.it/antenne/log_periodica_fm/index.htm το καλώδιο πρέπει περάσει εσωτερικά.Άρα πρέπει να έχει τις διαστάσεις διατομής καλωδίου τηλεόρασης.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα RG142, RG400 πλησιάζουν τα 5 mm τα δίνουν για 700 watts έως τους 500 mhz.
Τα ecoflex είναι κορυφή για κάθοδο και ίσως καλύτερο είναι το ecoflex 15 ιδανικό και για ασύρματα δίκτυα Wifi.
Γιώργο όντως στα 20 μέτρα το RG214 εχει τις απώλειες που ανέφερες βάσει πειράματος που έγινε στο παρελθον.Για πειράματα όμως ό,τι και να βάλεις καλό είναι...σε μικρές ισχείς.
Οι λογαριθμικές κεραίες τηλεόρασης που κυκλοφορούν στο ελληνικό εμπόριο σου δίνουν τη δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης καθετης και οριζόντιας πόλωσης μέσω της ίδια δαγκάνας;
Στο σχέδιο ο ιταλός κατασκευαστής λέει ότι χρησιμοποίησε κεραία συγκεκριμένης μαρκας προκειμένου να επιτύχει την κάθετη πόλωση.

----------


## radioamateur

*Name:* ALP0502912 *Description:* VHF Band II (radio FM) circular or mixed polarization 5 elements logperiodic high gain antenna. This polarization along with directional pattern with reduced side lobes will be used in the next year to solve problems achieving a better coverage result. *Details:* *ELECTRICAL FEATURES*
WORKING BAND: 87.5χ108 MHz
BANDWIDTH: FM band
AVERAGE GAIN: 5.5 dBd (7.7 dBi)
VSWR (worst value): = 1.13:1 (-24.3 dB) circular polarization
POLARIZATION: circular, mixed
MAX POWER: 2x3000 W (single carrier)
CONNECTOR: 2 X DIN 7/16 female
*MECHANICAL FEATURES*
MATERIALS: elements and body in aluminum, hot dip galvanized steel bracket and bolts, Teflon isolators, silicon O-Rings, safety parafil rope and stainless steel turnbuckle
MOUNTING BRACKETS: included
ICING PROTECTION: ABS radome
TREATMENTS: painted (color grey RAL 7001), silver plated lines
AVAILABLE VERSIONS AND CODE: 
ALP05027912 - 7/16 fem. connector - max 2x3000 W (sing. carrier)
ALP0502911 - N fem. connector - max 2x800 W (sing. carrier)
WEIGHT: 
antenna: 15 Kg - bracket: 12 Kg 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Μια καινούρια λογαριθμική δημιουργία της ALDENA...

 :Ψώνιο:

----------

